# Aluminum for melting MP?



## hmlove1218 (Mar 1, 2014)

Could you use aluminum pots to melt MP and butters and oils for CP or HP?  From what I'm reading, aluminum reacts with lye, which makes it unsuitable to mix the lye mixture and oils in, but could you use it before that step?  Hope that makes sense..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-lb-Wax-Po...043?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19daea8553


----------



## seven (Mar 1, 2014)

for oils and butters yes. for mp, i dunno as i have never try it.


----------



## Lin (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes I use one of those melting pots for oils and butters, I prefer to use it as a double boiler and it works great for tempering large amounts of butter (depending on the size you get)


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 1, 2014)

Aluminum isn't highly recommended. My preferred method is a stainless steel double boiler.


----------

